# boot camp



## cirrus_player (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi, just curious if anyone knows how often a new round of apprentices are selected for boot camp. Are they pretty consistent or would there be a length of time in between. Im also wondering how much notice they typically give you before the start. Im applying for Jatc local 104. Thanks for your advice fellas


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

Boot Camp?

Did you enlist?


----------

